# Connecting a VCR to A Computer



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*:wave: Hello everyone. A Problem has risen that I am very interested in and I (DC) have a good idea that you guys and gals have a answer for me.

:normal: I have a bunch of films that I took from my days has a daredevil in motocross, jumper-car-plans-trains-the barrel, and flight airplanes and helicopters, scuba diving using a old bell-in-howl 8mm camera which I converted to VHS tape then added some music and narrated using and old commando 64+4. now the tape are starting to break down and I want to convert them to DVD. I all so have a bunch of family vacation pictures I need to do the same with. 
:normal: I have heard that there is some programs you can get on computer that will wash or clean up some of the noise and static on the VCR VHS tapes.before copying to DVD using the computer.
:normal: now my computer is multimedia computer Hp m8000n and after talking to Werebo I may need a few extra pieces to make it connect. 
:smile:Now I need a lot of help put all the pieces together 

Can you guys and Gals help me out here Please please Can you please?

1. Connecting the VCR to the computer?
2. Programming needed to wash and clean the VHS films before DVD recording?
3. Recording to DVD. 

Or do you know of a forum or a guru that may help me tip toe Thur all this high tech gag-trey? and tricks. :smile::smile::smile: DC
*


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think you can just use a tv tuner card and use the program with it to record off of the vcr. Probably just connect the two with regular coaxial (I think thats what its called, the wire used for regular tv)

I don't know of any programs, I never had a need to use them so I never looked them up

recording a dvd is pretty easy once you have the files on the computer. You use a program like nero (or another program that can burn dvds) and depending on the program, you just give it the file, it converts it to the dvd format and then it burns it to a dvd.

Overall not too bad. The Worst part will be the time it takes. Between the vcr and the computer is going to take jsut as long as its going to take to play the tape. The burning might take 30 - 1hr or more depending on your computer and the size. 

Sorry, I cant give you more help without knowing each program extactly.

Also, I think this is in the wrong section of the forum.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Thanks Snoopdogie187, I figured that it was more related to Photographer's Corner then hardware, so that is why I posted here, where do you suggest posting it. 

I am going to give it a try and see what happens, has they say try anything once, if it does not work, do something else! 

I'll let it ride here for a few days to see if I get any more hit, if not I'll move it some where. *


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I did exactly that a few years ago. I did what snoop said but the quality was no better than crappy VHS. I didn't use any software other than the tuner program. So maybe there's something available that can clean up the image but :4-dontkno

Also, I recall they're huge files; a 30 min VHS being 300 or 400 MB. But as I said, its been awhile so you have to allow for the fact that your memory is the second thing that goes when you get old....


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

This is one topic that Im not sure where it goes either, I do try to pick the best section. 

that is one downside, the quality won't be any better. It can't make the video any better without the use of some other program.

The files will be pretty big. I think about an hour and a half of bad quality will be about 700 MB. That was in a compressed format and not that good of quality. 

Also, you might want to clean the vcr heads before you start, since its will help the quality of the tapes when you are playing them.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay where is the monitor for this here show. My co-hart on the TSF morning suggested moving it to the 'Graphic Design, Digital Imaging, and or Multimedia' section of the forum, Snoopdogie18 which one you think Snoopdogie18 and yustr?? I am not sure how to move it to the other forum. Now I am get very interested in it. Ted turnner did it and american Classic do it so there has to be a way to clean it up. Seriously who the monitor here so I can move my thread. Many thanks for your answers guys. 
I just got a 2 TB drive install just for this type of reason. 

Had Yustr seem like I had spoken to you a time or two and your not slipping, your just getting wise enough to not remember!:grin::grin: *


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Tell me where you want it, I will move it. I really don't know.

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some links in here that may help

http://www.videohelp.com/forum/arch...e-quot-grainy-quot-from-vhs-tape-t211619.html


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You could get a video capture device to capture to your pc. I use the Nero capture program. It will allow you to do some tweaking to the color, brightness, and contrast.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Wow ! I wish my morning show TSF would kick up some attention like this !!! 

:normal:lol :smile:--- Thanks guys for the info. that has got my attention!

Ua Thanks Basementgeek, bruiser & dai. 

Ua Basementgeek, Digital Imaging sound like it might be good, lets try it and if'en you found some more stuff please buzz me or catch me on 
TSF New Surgery or TSF morning show where we alway pay the good once. 
:wave:
*

*Sorry for the double thread but Wanted to pass on that the info you have me dai was right on brother. 
I do have Nero, it came with my computer when I bought it I am going to give it a try. *


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad it was of some use


----------

